# Name the tool.



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Here are the footprints


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

WTF? Don't have a clue but am subscribed .Something on wheels for sure.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

There was some remodeling work going on, and the floors supposedly were in good shape a few weeks ago. I'm referring to the gouges in particular.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mako1 said:


> WTF? Don't have a clue but am subscribed .Something on wheels for sure.


Nope. No wheels.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

The drywaller in me says stilts with something stuck in the bottom, but I'm pretty sure it was just a plate compactor.......

Joking


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mnld said:


> The drywaller in me says stilts with something stuck in the bottom, but I'm pretty sure it was just a plate compactor.......
> 
> Joking


Nope, not drywall related.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Something destructive and mishandled 
I WIN. Now give me my prize


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Scaffold?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Nope, not drywall related.


Okay, this needs to be pointed out...... somebody wrecked a floor and not only did the drywaller NOT get blamed, he got completely let off the hook. Amazing


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like tread marks on each side .Yet you said no wheels?Maybe a drunk drywaller who stepped in some blue paint?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mnld said:


> Okay, this needs to be pointed out...... somebody wrecked a floor and not only did the drywaller NOT get blamed, he got completely let off the hook. Amazing


The thought had occurred to me, but not this time (for a change)


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

We can't rule out the drywaller quite yet. Even if he wasn't there! :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Looks like tread marks on each side .Yet you said no wheels?Maybe a drunk drywaller who stepped in some blue paint?


Now I see what you see. That's just dark grain in those boards.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

RiverBG said:


> Scaffold?


Nope.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Somebody's got to recognize those gouges. It's a costly mistake some of us learned at some point. (I didn't do it here, though...I just came to clean up and paint a house)


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Drill marks?

D.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Diamond D. said:


> Drill marks?
> 
> D.


Not the main culprit, but there could be a couple.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Nail or screw sticking through a board used to work on?

D.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It would help drywall guys to recognize these because it rules them out...sometimes. And makes them look good explaining them, too.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Chop/table/tile saw stand missing a protective foot cup?
(like my DW that some idiot put away and failed to notice the big black rubber cup laying somewhere along his path)


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Wow....you have to be pretty careless with putting down a circular saw to get gouges like that.....
> 
> Fools!!!!


For that many dings, yes. I suppose they thought they were good with the cardboard. But it doesn't take much given the weight and point load when it hits. The floors are beat to heck. We had covered everything early morning so didn't catch it until afterward. Ugh.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> Hell, I don't care how it happened, I can fix it.
> 
> 
> For the right price.


Youve likely seen that before, right?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Youve likely seen that before, right?


After 19 years of sanding floors, there's not much I haven't seen, or fixed. But most of the damage I repair, was caused by the HO.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm confused. Who gave the drywaller a circular saw?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> After 19 years of sanding floors, there's not much I haven't seen, or fixed. But most of the damage I repair, was caused by the HO.


Side note: this morning I went to do a small apartment job and entered to see a nice, fresh puddle at the side of the couch on parquet floors. Acted like I never saw (or smelled) it. Nice doggie!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> I'm confused. Who gave the drywaller a circular saw?


How else would you cut it?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I put the blame on Chinese cardboard.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If that damage was caused by a carpenter setting a saw down on a finish floor he needs a azz whupping and a new employer....


----------



## HANDM (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems to me the "tool" is the moron using the saw.....

And where was the contractor when the "tool" was dropping the dang saw?
On any project with floors to protect I demand osb plywood or 1/8 hardboard paneling over rosin paper under EVERY work area requiring the use of ANY power too, scaffolding or ladders etc...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...t-S2S-MDF-Tempered-Hardboard-127320/202820158

It's cheap re usable insurance


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Weve grown to rely on thermoply. Does a good job, but not as good as ply/masonite, but better than ramboard, rosin paper and the likes. Easy to move, store, and cut. And cheaper.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

A long time ago, I worked with a framer that was nearing retirement. He was about 60 and had been framing for about 30+ years. He used an old worm drive skil saw. When he was done cutting, he would let go of the saw. It would fall from sawhorse height and bounce off the sub-floor. Everytime. He never set the saw down.

Of course I didn't know what the marks were from and I'm sure they weren't dropping their saw. Just reminded me of the "Dinger."


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Fein multimaster?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

its it a hammer


----------



## Di Totti Const (Mar 23, 2015)

I would say the trades had a cut station without protection at this spot. And that was caused by dropping materials.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

In case anyone missed it, they are guard marks from a circular saw, and maybe a few from the shoe. 

It turns out they also chipped off a couple square inches of the slate countertops in the kitchen . It was hidden under a piece of drywall taped onto the counters as a work surface.

Client returns from a trip tomorrow. This will be interesting.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> In case anyone missed it, they are guard marks from a circular saw, and maybe a few from the shoe.
> 
> It turns out they also chipped off a couple square inches of the slate countertops in the kitchen . It was hidden under a piece of drywall taped onto the counters as a work surface.
> 
> Client returns from a trip tomorrow. This will be interesting.


Just tell them it was the drywallers... :laughing:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I did a basement reno recently that had pretty new carpet in it. The padding under it was very high quality and in perfect shape, so I cut it into 2 foot squares and kept it. Now I have 400sqft of padded tiles, perfect for covering floors in small areas like halls and baths where hardboard isn't practical. Price was right too.


----------



## BMiller (Apr 27, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> In case anyone missed it, they are guard marks from a circular saw, and maybe a few from the shoe.
> 
> It turns out they also chipped off a couple square inches of the slate countertops in the kitchen . It was hidden under a piece of drywall taped onto the counters as a work surface.
> 
> Client returns from a trip tomorrow. This will be interesting.


Were they operating it with their feet???? :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Someone must not like their circular saw. To catch the part of the guard like that, their shoe much be way out of whack.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> Someone must not like their circular saw. To catch the part of the guard like that, their shoe much be way out of whack.


Not catching anything. That's just from putting the tool down after cuts (when guard is closed).


----------

